# Nickoticket



## El Capitan (3/6/18)

Good morning y'all.

As far as I know, Nickoticket has gone belly up and I'm looking for something similar to the Gravity and Betelgeuse liquids. Is this a case of going DIY?


----------



## Andre (3/6/18)

Nicoticket is back with a few juices, but not the 2 you want. Maybe they will release those later. Ohterwise, yes DIY.


----------



## El Capitan (3/6/18)

Thanks Andre, I'm going to have to bribe someone to mix some for me.


----------

